# Newbie Help First Birds



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Guys

New member here and I was wondering if you guys can help me out. I want to start off with some highflyer birds maybe about 6 or 8 as I don't have a lot of space. Years ago I had some rollers but I gave up after kids kept stealing them and I'm hoping the wont bother trying to steal highflyers. What I'm wondering is what kind of highflyers are the best to start off with and what kind of cage would I need to build to keep maybe 6 or 8 of them. Sorry for the newbie questions but its such a long time ago I kept birds and I really never got started due to them been stolen


Thanks all


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The birds should be kept in a secure loft. If that were the case then kids wouldn't be stealing them.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> The birds should be kept in a secure loft. If that were the case then kids wouldn't be stealing them.


Well they were locked up, but locks wont stop people from getting in anywhere if they want something


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You said these were kids. Seems a loft could be made pretty secure against kids.
Are you not around during the day? I don't know that highflyers would be any safer.
Can you build them a loft?


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> You said these were kids. Seems a loft could be made pretty secure against kids.
> Are you not around during the day? I don't know that highflyers would be any safer.
> Can you build them a loft?


When i say kids i mean about 14 or 15. Really wish i could build a loft but i just don't have the room for one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons require at least 2 square feet of floor space That's a pretty big cage. Might as well be a loft. Maybe a small shed?


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Pigeons require at least 2 square feet of floor space That's a pretty big cage. Might as well be a loft. Maybe a small shed?


As I'm only wanting to keep maybe 6 birds i was hoping a cage of some sort would do the trick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A 4 ft. by 4 ft. area would house 8 birds with 2 sq. feet of floor space. Any smaller and you are crowding them. When birds are crowded, they get stressed, when that happens, they get sick. Are you planning on any having babies? Then it would be more crowded.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> A 4 ft. by 4 ft. area would house 8 birds with 2 sq. feet of floor space. Any smaller and you are crowding them. When birds are crowded, they get stressed, when that happens, they get sick. Are you planning on any having babies? Then it would be more crowded.


Yes was hoping to buy a pair or two and breed from them


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Donkey, I would suggest that you look in the loft design part of the forum for some ideas for a small simple loft. As for what type of pigeons there are many different types of flying pigeons so spend some time looking at different types. If space is limited one breed you might consider is the Portuguese tumblers small pigeons that don't fly for long periods of time and don't fly so high that you have to really look way up to watch them. I totally agree with you that locks won't stop someone who wants to break in. If you are set on high flyers look at tipplers, easy to get, easy to keep and lots of information on them. I'm sure that you can find a tippler club as they are quite popular in England some of the best bird's come from there. It really depends on what you are looking to do with your pigeons. I really would suggest finding some local flyers and spend some time looking at there bird's and lofts while absorbing as much information on keeping them as well.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

95SPORTSTER said:


> Hey Donkey, I would suggest that you look in the loft design part of the forum for some ideas for a small simple loft. As for what type of pigeons there are many different types of flying pigeons so spend some time looking at different types. If space is limited one breed you might consider is the Portuguese tumblers small pigeons that don't fly for long periods of time and don't fly so high that you have to really look way up to watch them. I totally agree with you that locks won't stop someone who wants to break in. If you are set on high flyers look at tipplers, easy to get, easy to keep and lots of information on them. I'm sure that you can find a tippler club as they are quite popular in England some of the best bird's come from there. It really depends on what you are looking to do with your pigeons. I really would suggest finding some local flyers and spend some time looking at there bird's and lofts while absorbing as much information on keeping them as well.



Hi

Last time i had birds they were all Rollers and they were great for the short time i had them but the downside to them was i lost a few after they hit the roof and i found that all to upsetting to be honest plus the kids would break in and steal them. So this time round i would like something that will just fly high for long periods of time and that's why i was looking at highflyers or some kind of tumbler bird.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

I kinda like the look of this one

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/6-pigeon-loft-77943.html


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Just follow the instructions and above all else enjoy the bird's and forget what anyone else has to say that is negative. Pigeons should be enjoyed and helping out new comers is what it's about. I will stick by what I recommended above. Most of your high flyers do require training and time so consider what you are looking to do with the bird's and how much you want to put into the hobby. As you learned rollers are awesome but you need room and with a small kit they are vulnerable to attack by the hawks. Good luck with finding some flyers to connect with locally learn all you can from them and welcome back to the wonderful world of pigeons.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

95SPORTSTER said:


> Just follow the instructions and above all else enjoy the bird's and forget what anyone else has to say that is negative. Pigeons should be enjoyed and helping out new comers is what it's about. I will stick by what I recommended above. Most of your high flyers do require training and time so consider what you are looking to do with the bird's and how much you want to put into the hobby. As you learned rollers are awesome but you need room and with a small kit they are vulnerable to attack by the hawks. Good luck with finding some flyers to connect with locally learn all you can from them and welcome back to the wonderful world of pigeons.


Thank You for the help


----------

